# What am i doing wrong? Testicles STILL small



## Junkboxer (May 11, 2012)

so i blast/cruise. i'm on my cruise right now @ 200mg Test Cyp and 100mg Deca every Wednesday. Ever since i started TRT, let alone blasting and cruising, my testicles got smaller and smaller. about 2 months ago i introduced HCG into my protocol. so now my setup looks like this:

Tuesday: 500IU HCG
Wednesday: 200mg test cyp/100mg deca
Thursday:500IU HCG
*i also use transdermal DHEA and Pregnenolone cream everyday

Honestly, i hate the fact that i'm taking 500IUs of HCG twice a week. i feel like that's to much as it is; i don't want to burn out my receptors. from what i've been told, long term use of high dose HCG stops your body from responding to HCG. id like to bring it down to 250IUs twice a week instead but my balls are still pretty small. are my injection days to close together? What do you guys think the problem is?


----------



## jadean (May 12, 2012)

Could be the deca but fuck it at least we have big arms.


----------



## Standard Donkey (May 12, 2012)

why does it matter to you if you have small balls?

serious question


----------



## Junkboxer (May 12, 2012)

the deca was added very recently to help boost collagen production and lube up my joints. even in high doses deca has never given me the side effects i always hear about. 

its a confidence thing i guess. when i take a girl home and she goes down on me the first thing i think is, "fuuuuuuck shes totally going to notice those little peas."


----------



## Supervette101 (May 12, 2012)

Yea, but them "little peas" make your dick look bigger!!! And don't you know the rule, never take home a chick with big hands, if they have small hands it makes your junk appear larger. LOL


----------



## Digitalash (May 12, 2012)

500iu 2x a week isn't too high thats about perfect, you won't become desensitized to it I've never heard proof of that happening except at muchh higher doses


----------



## adwal99 (May 12, 2012)

i can't speak for trt but after pct my balls were still a little small so i threw some DAA in there and now they are big as fuck.  and i'm not exaggerating.


----------



## AugustWest (May 12, 2012)

are you trying to get your girl pregnant?

if not, as long as your dick is still working, i wouldnt really mind, esp since your blasting and cruising.  when it comes time to knock up the old lady that may be when its time to worry


----------



## independent (May 12, 2012)

I would test your hcg. What did you mix it with?


----------



## oufinny (May 12, 2012)

HCG and DAA brought mine back in a week. DAA is cheap to, add it in.


----------



## Goldenera (May 12, 2012)

U guys really feel the DAA works?  I've read about it. Figured it was another bs supp lol.


----------



## Junkboxer (May 12, 2012)

its made by a company called Corion. it comes in a little box that contains the vial of peptide and then an amp of solution that you reconsitute with. my loads did appear to get bigger after but thats it. how do i test it? drop a dap of it onto a pregnancy test?


----------



## LightBearer (May 12, 2012)

Did u get the corion from ADC

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Standard Donkey (May 12, 2012)

adwal99 said:


> i can't speak for trt but after pct my balls were still a little small so i threw some DAA in there and now they are big as fuck. and i'm not exaggerating.



pics?


----------



## OTG85 (May 12, 2012)

Daa? Link please


----------



## adwal99 (May 12, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Daa? Link please



http://supplementreviews.com/performance-edge/daa-pure


----------



## adwal99 (May 12, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> pics?



Lol no homo brah


----------



## brundel (May 12, 2012)

I havnt seen my balls in years and I bang a ton of women.
Never had an issue.

You can always just start banging midgets.



WHats the best part of bangin a midget?........your dick looks huge in the pictures.


----------



## Idra (May 12, 2012)

Some guys just have no balls.


----------



## overburdened (May 12, 2012)

Junkboxer said:


> so i blast/cruise. i'm on my cruise right now @ 200mg Test Cyp and 100mg Deca every Wednesday. Ever since i started TRT, let alone blasting and cruising, my testicles got smaller and smaller. about 2 months ago i introduced HCG into my protocol. so now my setup looks like this:
> 
> Tuesday: 500IU HCG
> Wednesday: 200mg test cyp/100mg deca
> ...



bro, pregnonolone is a corticosteroid.....catabolic!!! cut the cream immediately!!!
using a 19 nor consistently and asking why your balls are small..... pretty dumb question really... do a little research on progesterone related shutdown of endogenous testosterone production.....


----------



## independent (May 12, 2012)

Junkboxer said:


> its made by a company called Corion. it comes in a little box that contains the vial of peptide and then an amp of solution that you reconsitute with. my loads did appear to get bigger after but thats it. how do i test it? drop a dap of it onto a pregnancy test?



Dont worry about the test your hcg is legit, Im using it. I think the problem is youre using the solution it comes with and its not preserving it. If you use bac water it will last 60 days in the fridge. I think the water it comes with is sodium chloride.


----------



## bjg (May 12, 2012)

Junkboxer said:


> so i blast/cruise. i'm on my cruise right now @ 200mg Test Cyp and 100mg Deca every Wednesday. Ever since i started TRT, let alone blasting and cruising, my testicles got smaller and smaller. about 2 months ago i introduced HCG into my protocol. so now my setup looks like this:
> 
> Tuesday: 500IU HCG
> Wednesday: 200mg test cyp/100mg deca
> ...


 what you are doing wrong is all that crap you are taking and all that other advertised crap that you are going to take...stop all that and be a normal person not a laboratory experiment.


----------



## Junkboxer (May 12, 2012)

overburdened said:


> bro, pregnonolone is a corticosteroid.....catabolic!!! cut the cream immediately!!!
> using a 19 nor consistently and asking why your balls are small..... pretty dumb question really... do a little research on progesterone related shutdown of endogenous testosterone production.....



According to a lot of reading i did, much from that John Crisler guy, pregnonolone is very good for guys like us. However, i feel like an idiot for not knowing deca is super suppressive. i'm reading up on it now. i really should have known this.


----------



## independent (May 12, 2012)

After doing a quick search, the sodium chloride is only good for maybe a week max. You need to get some bac water.


----------



## Junkboxer (May 12, 2012)

bjg said:


> what you are doing wrong is all that crap you are taking and all that other advertised crap that you are going to take...stop all that and be a normal person not a laboratory experiment.



can you expand a bit on that? aside from blasting/cruising, i do need to be on TRT so the testosterone is necessary no matter what im doing.


----------



## Junkboxer (May 12, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> After doing a quick search, the sodium chloride is only good for maybe a week max. You need to get some bac water.


a week MAX??!! why the hell would they sell it with sodium chloride? dam.


EDIT: just bought (2) 30ml bottles of BA from Amazon.


----------



## independent (May 12, 2012)

Junkboxer said:


> a week MAX??!! why the hell would they sell it with sodium chloride? dam.



Its meant to be used in large dosages for fertility.


----------



## overburdened (May 12, 2012)

Junkboxer said:


> According to a lot of reading i did, much from that John Crisler guy, pregnonolone is very good for guys like us. However, i feel like an idiot for not knowing deca is super suppressive. i'm reading up on it now. i really should have known this.


that cream you are using is to make the test a 'bioidentical' mix... dhea turns to estro as easy(or easier, since you have plenty of test anyway) as it turns to test.. the pregnonolone is hampering your gains... you aren't using a cortico-supressive aas, so really no need for the pregnonolone.... you produce plenty of cortico's in  response to stress, working out, etc....but that isn't making the 'boys' small...
the 19nor is massively suppressive... 

suggestion: do as big moe said and get bac water.... , get some cabergoline to block the progesterone effects to some degree...  this will let the hcg have a little more chance of bringing them back..

or better yet, drop the deca for 3 mo and do all of the above, do some hcg(500eod or even ed) for 1 month, also use clomid(100/100/50/50) for a month, with nolva 10-20mg/day....  that should get them most of way back, then you can resume deca(though it will have some effect, even with caber), caber and resume hcg how you are now....


----------



## Curt James (May 12, 2012)




----------



## Junkboxer (May 12, 2012)

overburdened said:


> that cream you are using is to make the test a 'bioidentical' mix... dhea turns to estro as easy(or easier, since you have plenty of test anyway) as it turns to test.. the pregnonolone is hampering your gains... you aren't using a cortico-supressive aas, so really no need for the pregnonolone.... you produce plenty of cortico's in  response to stress, working out, etc....but that isn't making the 'boys' small...
> the 19nor is massively suppressive...
> 
> suggestion: do as big moe said and get bac water.... , get some cabergoline to block the progesterone effects to some degree...  this will let the hcg have a little more chance of bringing them back..
> ...


Thanks for the help. i am dropping the deca and just bought some BA. i guess ill drop the creams too. should i really use clomid? and even nolva? ive actually never used clomid. doesnt it make you crazy emotional? im going to have to do all this after i get my blood test and see my endo; i imagine clomid and/or nolva will throw off my blood test in some way, right?


----------



## independent (May 12, 2012)

overburdened said:


> that cream you are using is to make the test a 'bioidentical' mix... dhea turns to estro as easy(or easier, since you have plenty of test anyway) as it turns to test.. the pregnonolone is hampering your gains... you aren't using a cortico-supressive aas, so really no need for the pregnonolone.... you produce plenty of cortico's in  response to stress, working out, etc....but that isn't making the 'boys' small...
> the 19nor is massively suppressive...
> 
> suggestion: do as big moe said and get bac water.... , get some cabergoline to block the progesterone effects to some degree...  this will let the hcg have a little more chance of bringing them back..
> ...



Isnt deca just suppresive to the endocrine system but not directly to the testes? as long as the testes see LH (hcg) they shouldnt be affected?  Im using deca with my trt and my nuts are fine.


----------



## bjg (May 12, 2012)

Junkboxer said:


> can you expand a bit on that? aside from blasting/cruising, i do need to be on TRT so the testosterone is necessary no matter what im doing.



just stop everything you are taking, give your body a break for a while, and avoid all the blast and cruise thing ...then if you really need trt  go on some legitimate trt with legitimate medical dosages. Your body needs a break man.


----------



## overburdened (May 12, 2012)

Junkboxer said:


> Thanks for the help. i am dropping the deca and just bought some BA. i guess ill drop the creams too. should i really use clomid? and even nolva? ive actually never used clomid. doesnt it make you crazy emotional? im going to have to do all this after i get my blood test and see my endo; i imagine clomid and/or nolva will throw off my blood test in some way, right?



is he testing e2? everything?  what panel is he running?(I wouldn't tell him you dropped the deca(if he prescribed it...), just keep filling it and stocking up for when you want to use again.. if you tell him you are dropping it, he probably wont write any more scripts for it.  the nolva and clomid shouldn't do anything (other than hcg will do anyway) as far as your labs.. it should raise fsh, lh.  e2 may show slightly different reading, but not too much diff...I wouldn't tell him you dropped the cream either(that's just my opinion.. most dr are more willing to do something for you(scripts) if they think you are doing EXACTLY as they say...most have a kind of 'god' complex).

Clomid can have the effects you listed on some users(not most though), I have no prob on it... I know 2 people, out of all I know that have used it that it caused some of those symptoms..  using clomid with hcg is just a suggestion, as it will work much better than either alone... I don't use hcg without nolva, as it does cause males to produce e2 as well as test.....


----------



## overburdened (May 12, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Isnt deca just suppresive to the endocrine system but not directly to the testes? as long as the testes see LH (hcg) they shouldnt be affected?  Im using deca with my trt and my nuts are fine.


Let me find some literature and copy and paste....  progesterone is going to supress in a different way, slightly, than e2...  I'll pull up some material, I'm not the best at explaining things sometimes.. I start rambling... especially with these pain meds they have me on right now..


----------



## overburdened (May 12, 2012)

[h=3]THIS IS ON SPERMATOGENESIS.....I CAN PULL SOME UP ON TESTOSERONE PRODUCTION TOO... BUT YOU CAN SEE BY THIS, THAT PROGESTIN HAS EFFECTS REGARDLESS OF GONADATROPINS....


Abstract[/h]This study aimed to establish whether the degree of suppression of serum FSH and LH was related to sperm concentration in three testosterone (T) plus progestin contraceptive regimens. We measured serum FSH and LH using a modified, highly sensitive immunofluorometric assay in samples obtained from three published studies using T enanthate (TE; 100 and 200 mg weekly) plus daily oral doses of cyproterone acetate (CPA; 5-100 mg), levonogestrel (LNG; 150-500 micro g), or desogestrel (DSG; 150-300 micro g). Overall, men with sperm concentrations below 0.1 million/ml had significantly lower gonadotropin levels (serum FSH, approximately 0.12 IU/liter; serum LH, approximately 0.05 IU/liter) than oligospermic men (sperm concentrations, 0.1-5 million/ml; serum FSH, 0.23-0.5 IU/liter; serum LH, 0.05-0.56 IU/liter), but the relationship was weak, indicating the possible existence of other determinants. Multivariate logistic regression was used to identify the influence of candidate predictors of spermatogenic effects of the T plus progestin regimens. In the LNG and DSG studies, the marked suppression of serum LH to less than 5% of baseline values (<0.15 IU/liter) was a consistent and highly significant predictor of sperm concentration (reduced to 2-7% that seen at higher LH levels) and the likelihood of its suppression below 1 million/ml (a proposed threshold for contraceptive efficacy). Serum FSH was not a significant independent predictor. The use of DSG and CPA (but not LNG) was a significant independent predictor of sperm suppression, and regimens that contained 200 mg TE weekly caused less spermatogenic suppression than 100 mg TE weekly. These findings suggest that T-progestin contraceptive regimens suppress sperm concentration by gonadotropin-dependent and -independent mechanisms. The suppression of serum LH is a major predictor of the suppression of sperm concentration suppression in the LNG and DSG treatment studies. On the other hand, the greater spermatogenic suppression in regimens containing DSG or CPA suggests that these progestins have additional actions to suppress spermatogenesis via a gonadotropin-independent mechanism(s)​


----------



## Junkboxer (May 13, 2012)

overburdened said:


> is he testing e2? everything?  what panel is he running?(I wouldn't tell him you dropped the deca(if he prescribed it...), just keep filling it and stocking up for when you want to use again.. if you tell him you are dropping it, he probably wont write any more scripts for it.  the nolva and clomid shouldn't do anything (other than hcg will do anyway) as far as your labs.. it should raise fsh, lh.  e2 may show slightly different reading, but not too much diff...I wouldn't tell him you dropped the cream either(that's just my opinion.. most dr are more willing to do something for you(scripts) if they think you are doing EXACTLY as they say...most have a kind of 'god' complex).
> 
> Clomid can have the effects you listed on some users(not most though), I have no prob on it... I know 2 people, out of all I know that have used it that it caused some of those symptoms..  using clomid with hcg is just a suggestion, as it will work much better than either alone... I don't use hcg without nolva, as it does cause males to produce e2 as well as test.....


he isn't prescribing deca, i take it on my own along with HCG which is why i have to be careful when testing my blood so the endo doesn't catch on. im probably going to drop the deca this week and see how my body does without it as far as injuries go. Does HCG really ramp up e2 that much? i haven't noticed anything but then again i take 6.25mg of EOD. However that is an incredibly low dose. Even when im blasting i dont feel the need to use that much asin or adex.


----------



## overburdened (May 13, 2012)

Junkboxer said:


> he isn't prescribing deca, i take it on my own along with HCG which is why i have to be careful when testing my blood so the endo doesn't catch on. im probably going to drop the deca this week and see how my body does without it as far as injuries go. Does HCG really ramp up e2 that much? i haven't noticed anything but then again i take 6.25mg of EOD. However that is an incredibly low dose. Even when im blasting i dont feel the need to use that much asin or adex.


ok bro, you should research deca... the metabolites are detectable in urine for well over a year... if he catches on between now and then you are toast on the test script(more than likely)...
what injuries?  may be other ways to go about that... my trt script is worth more than any amt of deca for my injuries, there are other ways to go about some things..
you aren't prone to gyno(more than likely), doesn't mean you e2 isn't high.. what was it on last labs?e2 can be keeping your nuts small too, since it it highly suppressive.
dont get me wrong, I'm of the school of thought to not eliminate e2 form your body, just keep it down enough you aren't totally suppressed(when you are trying not to be) and keep sides at bay


----------



## Junkboxer (May 13, 2012)

overburdened said:


> ok bro, you should research deca... the metabolites are detectable in urine for well over a year... if he catches on between now and then you are toast on the test script(more than likely)...
> what injuries?  may be other ways to go about that... my trt script is worth more than any amt of deca for my injuries, there are other ways to go about some things..
> you aren't prone to gyno(more than likely), doesn't mean you e2 isn't high.. what was it on last labs?e2 can be keeping your nuts small too, since it it highly suppressive.
> dont get me wrong, I'm of the school of thought to not eliminate e2 form your body, just keep it down enough you aren't totally suppressed(when you are trying not to be) and keep sides at bay


Yea, i understand deca is detectable for a long time. my endo does not check for it. On top of bodybuilding i also do a lot of mixed martial arts. my shoulders really take a beating with that combination. I have noticed that when im on deca my shoulders feel great.


----------



## overburdened (May 13, 2012)

ok, understandable.. but have you tried either hgh or peps?  your endo isn't going to check, more than likely, but if he does you lose your script


----------



## heckler7 (May 13, 2012)

torem makes my nuts feel really full.


----------



## heavyiron (May 13, 2012)

Junkboxer said:


> so i blast/cruise. i'm on my cruise right now @ 200mg Test Cyp and 100mg Deca every Wednesday. Ever since i started TRT, let alone blasting and cruising, my testicles got smaller and smaller. about 2 months ago i introduced HCG into my protocol. so now my setup looks like this:
> 
> Tuesday: 500IU HCG
> Wednesday: 200mg test cyp/100mg deca
> ...



You HCG dose is good but you can go WAY higher if you want. I'm on 4,500iu HCG weekly at the moment. This is a common dose for fertility.


----------



## Retlaw (May 13, 2012)

Junkboxer said:


> so i blast/cruise. i'm on my cruise right now @ 200mg Test Cyp and 100mg Deca every Wednesday. Ever since i started TRT, let alone blasting and cruising, my testicles got smaller and smaller. about 2 months ago i introduced HCG into my protocol. so now my setup looks like this:
> 
> Tuesday: 500IU HCG
> Wednesday: 200mg test cyp/100mg deca
> ...


 
I make a 50/50 mix of tabasco and Vicks and rub it on my clean shaven nuts bi-weekly, works great, my balls are perfect size always!


----------



## heckler7 (May 13, 2012)

Retlaw said:


> I make a 50/50 mix of tabasco and Vicks and rub it on my clean shaven nuts bi-weekly, works great, my balls are perfect size always!


go to Jersey Mikes and get a cheessteak with hot peppers and rub that on your taint, your balls will snap to attention


----------



## Junkboxer (May 13, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> You HCG dose is good but you can go WAY higher if you want. I'm on 4,500iu HCG weekly at the moment. This is a common dose for fertility.


isn't a dose like that going to jack my testosterone level up so much that i will pretty much be on a blast? i'm not in a crazy rush. i want to do it right. plus ill be doing my blast very soon before summer starts so i don't wanna be putting crazy amounts of this stuff into my body for the time being. like somebody said earlier in this thread, i need to give me body a little break and bring it down to a nice homeostatic level before i start my blast.


----------



## Junkboxer (May 13, 2012)

overburdened said:


> ok, understandable.. but have you tried either hgh or peps?  your endo isn't going to check, more than likely, but if he does you lose your script


i tried the peptide TB-500 for its healing properties. i felt like it worked at first but the effects started to dissipate fast so maybe it was all just placebo. not really sure. Thought about getting into HGH, but at the end of the day, im already spending so much money on this other stuff. i really don't think i need HGH at all but who knows. I'm still relatively young so maybe sometime down the road ill look into it. I also dont know as much about HGH as i should so i need to take time to do more research on it as well.


----------



## overburdened (May 13, 2012)

Junkboxer said:


> isn't a dose like that going to jack my testosterone level up so much that i will pretty much be on a blast? i'm not in a crazy rush. i want to do it right. plus ill be doing my blast very soon before summer starts so i don't wanna be putting crazy amounts of this stuff into my body for the time being. like somebody said earlier in this thread, i need to give me body a little break and bring it down to a nice homeostatic level before i start my blast.


just depends on if  you wanna get the boys back BEFORE you blast, then try to maybe keep them with the proper protocol on the blast... Heavy is right, they use fkn huge doses for fertility... I wouln't stay on those doses forever, but 3-4 wks won't hurt....


----------



## Junkboxer (May 13, 2012)

overburdened said:


> just depends on if  you wanna get the boys back BEFORE you blast, then try to maybe keep them with the proper protocol on the blast... Heavy is right, they use fkn huge doses for fertility... I wouln't stay on those doses forever, but 3-4 wks won't hurt....


so maybe a month before my blast ill do that high dose of HCG for a month. what sides should i expect with a dose that high? and once i start my blast, can i go down to say 250IUs 2x/week or maybe 500IUs 2x/week?

Edit: with my blast, yea, what would be the perfect protocol to keep my balls full as possible?

BTW my blast will be this:
Wk 1-14: 750mg Test cyp
Wk 1-6: 50mg Dbol
Wk 1-14: 50mg Proviron
Wk 1-14 or so: ??IU HCG
WK 1-16 or so: ??mg of Aromasin
^feel free to fill in the question marks i put up as im still undecided on the doses for those. i could you some suggestions there.


----------



## overburdened (May 13, 2012)

Junkboxer said:


> so maybe a month before my blast ill do that high dose of HCG for a month. what sides should i expect with a dose that high? and once i start my blast, can i go down to say 250IUs 2x/week or maybe 500IUs 2x/week?
> 
> Edit: with my blast, yea, what would be the perfect protocol to keep my balls full as possible?
> 
> ...


I've gone 5000/wk on hcg.. acne is really all I noticed...

wk 1-14 500iu 2x/wk
wk 1-16 12.5mg 2x/day asin
I'd personally add some nolva in there...


----------



## independent (May 13, 2012)

overburdened said:


> wk 1-14 500iu 2x/wk
> wk 1-16 12.5mg 2x/day asin
> I'd personally add some nolva in there...



500ius 2x a week will be perfect.


----------



## Junkboxer (May 13, 2012)

overburdened said:


> I've gone 5000/wk on hcg.. acne is really all I noticed...
> 
> wk 1-14 500iu 2x/wk
> wk 1-16 12.5mg 2x/day asin
> I'd personally add some nolva in there...



holy sheeeeeit. 12.5mg 2x/day of asin. man o man ive never done close to that dose. my last blast was the exact same as the one im doing this summer except im just adding more mg of d-bol and less mg of proviron. during that blast i did 12.5mg EOD and thought that was plenty enough. then again i base my dosage on if i feel nipple tenderness and if i am getting a tad bloated. probably not the best way to judge how much asin i would need


----------



## overburdened (May 13, 2012)

If you wanna keep the boys, the higher dose will help...


----------



## Junkboxer (May 13, 2012)

overburdened said:


> If you wanna keep the boys, the higher dose will help...


what scares me about high doses of asin is joint pain and libido loss. do you think with your protocol ill still be ok?


----------



## Digitalash (May 13, 2012)

bjg said:


> just stop everything you are taking, give your body a break for a while, and avoid all the blast and cruise thing ...then if you really need trt  go on some legitimate trt with legitimate medical dosages. Your body needs a break man.



Bro just stop this guy legitimately needs TRT and is on it under a doc's supervision, his test was already low and now he's been on TRT for a while already. What you're reccomending, to just go off test completely is very bad advice.


----------



## heavyiron (May 14, 2012)

Junkboxer said:


> isn't a dose like that going to jack my testosterone level up so much that i will pretty much be on a blast? i'm not in a crazy rush. i want to do it right. plus ill be doing my blast very soon before summer starts so i don't wanna be putting crazy amounts of this stuff into my body for the time being. like somebody said earlier in this thread, i need to give me body a little break and bring it down to a nice homeostatic level before i start my blast.



You can bump your HCG dose no problem. My point is that your dose is not high at all. And no it won't jack up your T levels. Just add a few hundred iu weekly or live with small testes.


----------



## bjg (May 14, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> Bro just stop this guy legitimately needs TRT and is on it under a doc's supervision, his test was already low and now he's been on TRT for a while already. What you're reccomending, to just go off test completely is very bad advice.


then he should ask his doc....this blast and cruise thing should be totally avoided and should stick with the doc's prescription ..as simple as that..so he shold totally stop anything that is not prescribed by his doctor... 
using products and medicine to erase the side effects of some other medicine is not a good practice ...the source of the problem must be eliminated. it started with his testes , it will move to something else , he cannot keep taking stuff just like that....it will never end, one thing will lead to another...


----------



## Junkboxer (May 14, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> You can bump your HCG dose no problem. My point is that your dose is not high at all. And no it won't jack up your T levels. Just add a few hundred iu weekly or live with small testes.


i was under the impression HCG will raise my Total T also. it will only affect LH or whatever that is?


----------



## Junkboxer (May 14, 2012)

bjg said:


> then he should ask his doc....this blast and cruise thing should be totally avoided and should stick with the doc's prescription ..as simple as that..so he shold totally stop anything that is not prescribed by his doctor...
> using products and medicine to erase the side effects of some other medicine is not a good practice ...the source of the problem must be eliminated. it started with his testes , it will move to something else , he cannot keep taking stuff just like that....it will never end, one thing will lead to another...


i do understand what your saying. i am dropping the deca and creams but i will be sticking with my Test and HCG. As far as my choice to blast once or twice a year, i understand its not the most healthy thing to do. we all know that. i try to compensate with tons of vitamins and vegetable smoothies everyday, just an overall stellar diet. maybe it will keep my body's health at bay, or maybe ill pay for it in the end with prostate cancer or something. who the hell knows? no risk, no reward; i love looking the way i do. trust me though, i do understand what your saying. i'm still relatively young and i'm sure once i settle down ill just stick to my prescribed doses indefinably.


----------



## DOBE (May 15, 2012)

C'mon dawg, use hcg throughout your blast and drop the deca during your cruise. Try something else for your joints.


----------



## Junkboxer (May 15, 2012)

DOBE said:


> C'mon dawg, use hcg throughout your blast and drop the deca during your cruise. Try something else for your joints.


i went the whole glucosamine/chondroitin/msm route and that did nothing for me. even tried the peptide TB-500 and i really dont think it helped. any other recommendations?

mind you i take 10 grams of fish oil; also some flax oil, coconut oil and primrose oil everyday.


----------



## Junkboxer (May 16, 2012)

Ttt

Going for my bloodtest btw. Ill scan n post them when i get them back in a few days.


----------

